
Google Cloud Functions (AWS Lambda Equivalent) - boundlessdreamz
https://cloud.google.com/functions/docs
======
diab0lic
Cloud Functions / Lambda are great for setting up things such as serverless
architecture but they lack a few things necessary for typical "fast data" or
stream processing tasks. One could do significantly more with these if they
had a method for saving state in a thread-safe manner. I know you can call out
to dynamo or the like but an in-memory solution is necessary for any sort of
reasonable request rate.

With some state one could implement bloom filters, top-n, cardinality
estimations, etc...

